# He is at it again.....



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

and pissing me off more and more.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Blogs/Blog_Detail/0,4695,258,00.html

everything was ok except for the hair is out of control (and only on the back half of his head) and the NECKercheif.....

maybe i am jealous because he routinely smokes cigars I will never even see, or maybe I am angered becasue he is such a duesche with my dream job.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

A freaking neckerchief, what is he doing after he finished the cigar. Hopping into the mystery machine with a bunch of kids and a dog, head to the nearest haunted amusement park and get to the bottom of the Headless Ghost. 

Thats it.. He is officially on the top of my list. 

People I get to punch in the Brain if I ever see them. 

#1. James Suckling
#2. Jarod from Subway
#3. Stewart Mandel from cnnsi college football reporter


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

LOVING that hair cut!! so freaking sweet.:mn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

All of the europeans wear scarves... they believe that if you keep your neck warm, it will prevent you from getting ill. Kind of like we say to cover your head in the winter? I think it's a bit retarded especially when you see people wearing short sleeve shirts, and then they have a scarf around their neck? 

He's a fruit.

Oh, and they dont put ice in their drinks either... it will give you a stomach ache? Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> A freaking neckerchief, what is he doing after he finished the cigar. Hopping into the mystery machine with a bunch of kids and a dog, head to the nearest haunted amusement park and get to the bottom of the Headless Ghost.


That's hilarious.:tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I've ever actually seen a picture of him before much less heard him speak. He comes off as very pretentious and obnoxious. I'm not in a position to knock his cigar knowledge and tasting talents but I can certain understand why he rubs many people the wrong way.


----------



## DooshusBaggus (May 16, 2006)

carni said:


> maybe I am angered becasue he is such a duesche with my dream job.


Calling JS a douchebag is an insult to douchebags, and we are not going to stand for it anymore.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

I totally respect Sucklings knowledge and experience with the product...just wish it came from a more likeable guy. Same with Shanker head, and I have personal first hand knowledge of his douche bagedness. 

...waiting for Admiral Douche Bag to weigh in. Oh Admiral?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I wonder what he'll smoke as his coming out celebratory smoke?
:hn
no-wait I forgot he looks mor like a pedophile than a douchebag.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I do not wear a scarve nor does anyone I know over here, sounds like you 
are talking about the french or something.

We also put ice in our drinks, what did you base your comments on?

By the way, I agree James Suckling is annoying to say the least though :tu



hk3 said:


> All of the europeans wear scarves... they believe that if you keep your neck warm, it will prevent you from getting ill. Kind of like we say to cover your head in the winter? I think it's a bit retarded especially when you see people wearing short sleeve shirts, and then they have a scarf around their neck?
> 
> He's a fruit.
> 
> Oh, and they dont put ice in their drinks either... it will give you a stomach ache? Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Holy sh!t ... how did I miss DB posting!?!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DooshusBaggus said:


> Calling JS a douchebag is an insult to douchebags, and we are not going to stand for it anymore.





vicvitola said:


> I totally respect Sucklings knowledge and experience with the product...just wish it came from a more likeable guy. Same with Shanker head, and I have personal first hand knowledge of his douche bagedness.
> 
> ...waiting for Admiral Douche Bag to weigh in. Oh Admiral?


DooshusBaggus and I are pretty much on the same page on this one.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> DooshusBaggus and I are pretty much on the same page on this one.


Vinegar and water all around then! Chin Chin


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Vinegar and water all around then! Chin Chin


Make mine with a Massengill chaser.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Make mine with a Massengill chaser.


Funny, I had you pegged for a Summers Eve kinda guy.:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Funny, I had you pegged for a Summers Eve kinda guy.:ss


Only in Luhvul, Jeff....only in Luvhul. Did you click that youtube I posted for you?


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

This thread is hilarious. My comment is, can you not talk a little faster. That slow, nasal, whiny voice is like nails on a chalkboard. Gives him the full Thurston Howell III effect.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mash said:


> This thread is hilarious. My comment is, can you not talk a little faster. That slow, nasal, whiny voice is like nails on a chalkboard. Gives him the full Thurston Howell III effect.


Arrogant people like JS talk slower so that idiots like me can fully digest the breadth of their knowledge.

:r :r


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

mash said:


> This thread is hilarious. My comment is, can you not talk a little faster. That slow, nasal, whiny voice is like nails on a chalkboard. Gives him the full Thurston Howell III effect.


Yeah I can imagine Marvelous Shanker Head waddling around the office screaming "Why is Suckling wearing a fuscia shaw with matching pearl earings today?!! Somebody get his a** back on a plane to Tuscany!!!"

Gordon runs in "Right away Mr. Shanker Head...right away sir"


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Deusche? Is that a German feminine hygiene product?

And I'll have you know, I have taken to wearing scarves since moving here. I also like to put ice in my cider.

Just kidding. I would never drink cider. I do wear a scarf, but only when it's too cold for my cravat.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Deusche? Is that a German feminine hygiene product?
> 
> And I'll have you know, I have taken to wearing scarves since moving here. I also like to put ice in my cider.
> 
> Just kidding. I would never drink cider. I do wear a scarf, but only when it's too cold for my cravat.


I love Lenny Cravats!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

What a ponce.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Deucer said:


> What a ponce.


I was thinking schmuck or schmeckle...
:2


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> I do not wear a scarve nor does anyone I know over here, sounds like you
> are talking about the french or something.
> 
> We also put ice in our drinks, what did you base your comments on?
> ...


Sorry, I was refering to the Italians and Swiss.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

nozero said:


> I was thinking schmuck or schmeckle...
> :2


Ha ha! He said schmeckle!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :r:r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, the first look at this guy makes Ben Franklin come to mind.... Not the smarts, but the look.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

nozero said:


> I was thinking schmuck or schmeckle...
> :2


Or as my father used to say, an utzpay.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> A freaking neckerchief, what is he doing after he finished the cigar. Hopping into the mystery machine with a bunch of kids and a dog, head to the nearest haunted amusement park and get to the bottom of the Headless Ghost.
> 
> Thats it.. He is officially on the top of my list.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the best post ever.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Love it when the ash falls off as he takes that last puff. How can he taste anything from that cigar puffing on it like that?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

this suckling guy gets another thumbs down from me.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Sorry, I was refering to the Italians and Swiss.


Whoa, lets not jump the gun. I have never seen anyone wear a scarf-kerchief in the many times I have been to Italy. lol. Btw, if I ever see Suckling I am going to give him a gift certificate for first choice hair cutters.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> A freaking neckerchief, what is he doing after he finished the cigar. Hopping into the mystery machine with a bunch of kids and a dog, head to the nearest haunted amusement park and get to the bottom of the Headless Ghost.
> 
> Thats it.. He is officially on the top of my list.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Jared?


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

PadronMe said:


> What's wrong with Jared?


I have been sick of him since his 2nd commericial. The man brings nothing.. Well he brings his fat pants to show you how much weight he lost. I just plain flat out hate him.

If I could really have my way, I would lock him up and feed him fast food 8x a day. Turn him back into origional Jared, then send him back out to the world. I could get some serious jail time for that. So instead I have settled to punching him in the brain if I am ever in the same room as him.

It's ok, my wife agrees, I get a free shot on the people on the list. She will bail me out.. As long as I bail her out when she punches Rachel Ray in the brain if she is ever in the same situation.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

carni said:


> and pissing me off more and more.
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Blogs/Blog_Detail/0,4695,258,00.html
> 
> ...


All very valid points.

:ss


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

Funnymantrip said:


> I have been sick of him since his 2nd commericial. The man brings nothing.. Well he brings his fat pants to show you how much weight he lost. I just plain flat out hate him.
> 
> If I could really have my way, I would lock him up and feed him fast food 8x a day. Turn him back into origional Jared, then send him back out to the world. I could get some serious jail time for that. So instead I have settled to punching him in the brain if I am ever in the same room as him.
> 
> It's ok, my wife agrees, I get a free shot on the people on the list. She will bail me out.. As long as I bail her out when she punches Rachel Ray in the brain if she is ever in the same situation.


I think you should see a Doctor


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> blah blah blah....Rachel Ray....yackety smackety


:dr


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

My resemblance to that guy is uncanny


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Honestly I have no idea how he lives with himself and that haircut it bugs me so much... also if you watch any of the top smokes where you see them smoking he is always saying no? as if he is latin american or something...I am glad I am on a cigar board that agrees he is rediculous and needs a hair cut...someone send him a Palio cutter and I'm sure it would look better.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

burninator said:


> :dr


Rachel Ray must have the worst chest in the history of TV... If you are down with that, I am truely sorry.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Geez for people who hate this guy so much, you sure do check out his blog a lot :chk


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> Rachel Ray must have the worst chest in the history of TV... If you are down with that, I am truely sorry.


i thought you weren't a boob guy? What if he isn't too?


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Geez for people who hate this guy so much, you sure do check out his blog a lot :chk


as mentioned before, he has my dream job....i love where he goes, what he smokes...hate everything else.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

O-Danger said:


> Honestly I have no idea how he lives with himself and that haircut it bugs me so much... also if you watch any of the top smokes where you see them smoking he is always saying no? as if he is latin american or something...I am glad I am on a cigar board that agrees he is rediculous and needs a hair cut...someone send him a Palio cutter and I'm sure it would look better.


i forgot about that....the ****** trying to talk spanglish....how annoying. its like that guy at the mexican restuarant who all of a sudden becomes fluent in spanish. "yes i will have a boo-rrrrrrrrrrr-ito"


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I just realized that he is starting to favor Ben Franklin.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Booor-ittt-o.... Can he get a Caaaappp uuu Chiii nooo on the side? 

I am not a boob man, that is correct, but I do appreciate good ones.. I also know to avert my eyes when Rachel Ray shows hers.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> People I get to punch in the Brain if I ever see them.
> 
> *#2. Jarod from Subway*


:tpd: Save some for me.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

First, I'd like to thank each and every one of you for reading my blog.

While I understand it's human nature to be envious of someone in a position such as mine, please keep in mind I work very hard to bring you the latest happenings in the Cuban cigar world.

That said, I have a few words for the fashion-failing mob here.

First, those scarves don't just pick out themselves. I go to great lengths to ensure my scarves are as lovely as possible and always match my dungarees. 

My hair is obviously much too hip for the slobs here. I'll have you all know that I spent $300 + a fine tip to the lovely Juanito, to present myself this way. 

Someone mentioned I speak slowly, which is true. You see, when you are as smart as I am it's hard to filter out all the brilliance just pouring out of my brain. Really, it's challenging being this impressive to myself.

I'd also like to point out that weak_link is not really JS, but you should send all your rare ISOM's to him for reviews anyway. 

:w


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

a2vr6 said:


> Whoa, lets not jump the gun. I have never seen anyone wear a scarf-kerchief in the many times I have been to Italy. lol. Btw, if I ever see Suckling I am going to give him a gift certificate for first choice hair cutters.


Up north they do.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, I'd first ask some of his advice on tasting, then depending on how that went I'd go for a vicious liver punch afterward yelling "do you taste the saffron in that?"

I don't really know what audience he appeals to. Other than the old money felchers out there. I have to suppress some serious urges to destroy after I hear him talk. Usually I go out to chop wood. Anyone know what school he went to?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> Rachel Ray must have the worst chest in the history of TV... If you are down with that, I am truely sorry.


I've yet to see it, personally. I think she's sexy in a cute and bubbly sort of way.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*James Suckling, Senior Editor and European Bureau Chief, Tuscany*

*Tasting Beat: Bordeaux, Italy, Port*

James Suckling joined _Wine Spectator_ in San Diego in 1981. He moved with the magazine to San Francisco in 1982, and in 1985 was reassigned to Europe. He lived in Paris for two years and then moved to London, where he resided for 11 years. He now lives in Tuscany, Italy.
Suckling began blind-tasting young Bordeaux in 1983 with the late author and wine producer Alexis Lichine, and he has continued to rate every vintage of Bordeaux in barrel and in bottle ever since. He spends at least a month each year in Bordeaux tasting wines and visting châteaus. He also tastes the wines of Italy for the magazine, reviewing more than 2,000 samples a year.
Suckling's book _Vintage Port_ was published in 1990. He continues to write about and rate the fortified wines of Portugal.

And he reviews Cuban Cigars for CA.

I wouldn't care who hated me if I had those jobs. My guess is, from the scarf and hairdo, he doesn't worry about it too much either. :r


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> *James Suckling, Senior Editor and European Bureau Chief, Tuscany*
> 
> *Tasting Beat: Bordeaux, Italy, Port*
> 
> ...


When you have the word "suck" in your last name, you can't afford to be too self conscious.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh and one more thing, neckerchiefs are called ascots.

I only know that because there are certain ceremonies in the military, the color guard has to wear them.

But then again, who wears them? When was the last time someone got an ascot for father's day?


----------

